# Married at 17??



## BeautifullyMADE (Jun 4, 2007)

My boyfriend and i have been dating for 4 months and some days now (June 18 will be five months) but i've known him like for forever! We went to the same schools (Elementary, Middle, &amp; High School), grew up in the same neighborhood until i moved, and have some of the same family friends. Anyways, I just said that to let you know that we've always been friends. But now that we are an "item", *I love him* very deeply and wouldn't trade him for the world. I am ready to devote my life to him and he feels the same way of course, but i'm ready for the next big thing. *MARRIAGE.* Yep, I want to get married, but i've heard so many negative things about getting married at a young age. I'm 17 (turning 18 this year) and just wanted your opinions or views about getting married young. Thanks guys!

Feeling distressed,

BeautifullyMADE


----------



## SimplyElegant (Jun 4, 2007)

If you want to get married soon, I'd advise against it. Being friends for that long and being in a relationship are really different especially when you have to live with that person. The dynamics will be completely different. I'd say try waiting longer. I don't think it would hurt since you're going to eventually get married anyway.


----------



## MindySue (Jun 4, 2007)

Im thinking against it. And im in a relationship similiar to yours where at 17 I was ready to devote my life to him and still am (just turned 18) Even though im confident if we got married it would be wonderful and we would be together forever, I wouldnt get married to him just yet. We will get married in a few years when im out of college and have my life in a good place and am financially ready. I don't think at 17 you could be ready for that unless you're the very rare person who already has a job, their own apartment and supporting themselves. Honestly, how could you guys support yourselves? You're still in school arent you? I know you love him but if you love him that much you guys could wait a few years, and still be together then anyways so what is a few years?

I know this last part is going to suck to hear but are you sure you're mature enough for this? I know when I was younger (however not as old as 17) I thought i'd be together forever with every boyfriend I had.

(they all said they wanted to be with me forever too..and then the next week it was see you later. i never understood that)

im not saying that last thing will happen!


----------



## BeautifullyMADE (Jun 4, 2007)

Well yeah you do have a point there. We were also suggesting living together. Do you think that could be sort of an experiment for us? Just to see if we could live together?...


----------



## Makeup-aholic (Jun 4, 2007)

I'm against,Just cause your so young. I don't think it would be good for you to rush into this just cause I know you said you've grew up together,but growing up with someone and dating someone are two different thigs.For one when your friends with someone they treat you different then they would as if you were togthere and 5 months is not enogh time for you to get to know his other side.Plus why don't you guys move in first for a year cause then I think thats when your really able see if your able to stand the person enough to get married or not.Its just a big step to make and you really should think about it.


----------



## AprilRayne (Jun 4, 2007)

I'll just say this. I got married at 18 had a baby, seperated off and on for 4 years and divorced at 23. That's when I found the real love of my life and have been with him for 4 years!! Just wait until you're older to see if it's right.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 4, 2007)

I think that young people have a tendency to glamourize marriage.

There are really young people (not saying this is you) that are looking to have a secure, stable loving relationship because they have come from very unhealthy, dysfunctional families. They think that jumping into a marriage will get them out away from their family.

What do your parents have to say about this?

I know some parents that think it is perfectly ok, cause they married young.

And other parents would never accept this idea because they want their children to focus on college now - then get married after.

One thing that I have learned about love, relationships and young people is this:

They will do what they want to do, regardless of other's views.

But you will need a place to live with him. And you don't want to live in a dump. And you don't want to live with your/his parents. Once you are married, you have to start acting like mature, responsible adults.

So investigate decent apartments, how much they will cost, how the two of you will afford it and all the expenses that will come with it - phone, insurance, heat, etc. And how the two of you will be able to afford college as well.

That is a lot to consider.

Or you could live with your folks, stay in school, and still have a loving committed relationship with him. In 3-4 years, when you are both adults, then consider marriage.


----------



## emily_3383 (Jun 4, 2007)

Please go to school and/or get a steady job save money and then get married.


----------



## dcole710 (Jun 4, 2007)

I think you should wait until you are older too. I think about who I was when I was 17 and how much I grew and changed just in the 4 years of college and then from then to the person I am now. You still have a lot of growing to do as a person and so does he. And you may not be able to understand the person he becomes and vice versa. And if you get married now, then what?


----------



## La_Mari (Jun 4, 2007)

I got married last year at 18, I don't regret it, I'd die if anything happened to him or if he left me. Which he wouldn't... but anyway, I'd live with him first just so you know the annoying things he does. That's my biggest problem with my husband. Almost all of our fights are because we live together now and our bad habits. Also he's kind of dumb and thinks that I get mad at him for no reason, but if he didn't do something wrong in the first place, I wouldn't be getting mad ya know?

I'm being nicer to him now, he doesn't need the stress.

Oh, and we have more than enough money to be able to live nicely. We are not in any debt and never will be (at this rate anyway) cause he is SUPER responsible. We have 2 newish cars, new furniture, huge tv/cable/internet, and we still have enough money to go out all the time and live comfortably. One of my friends who got married at 18 or 19 doesn't have enough flexibility as we do cause they have a credit card and got carried away. Most of their furniture is older and they got pregnant and now have a baby to take care of, I like getting into things knowing that aside from fights, everything will be in order and we won't run into any problems, so think about that part a lot


----------



## BeautifullyMADE (Jun 4, 2007)

Not that I'm not hearing what you guys are saying, but we have looked at apartments and found something suitable enough for our budget. My mom is fine with it, matter of fact _she's _the one helping us do this. It was her idea first to help me get my own place, but she knew that he'd be over there, so she just said let's move in together. I for one, am all for it (of course) BUT i wanted to get married first just so we would have that type of security. I beleive that it's best to get married first and then everything will fall in place. you just have to believe in your spouse and your marriage. I understand what everyone is saying, and it all comes back to the same thing which is: I AM TOO YOUNG. Look here fellow MUTs, I have been through more than any 17 year-old could probably tell you about, and i just don't see my age being a major factor in this situation. Me and b/f are taking the days as they come and yeah that doesn't work for everyone, but it's working for us. Maybe we are rushing things, but tell me what major consequences could i face, if we promise to dedicate ourselves towards each other for life, love each other very dearly, &amp; to grow in the world TOGETHER??

somewhat confused,

BeautifullyMADE

I forgot to mention that he now lives w/ my mom and i. He sometimes even buys dinner (because he can't cook LOL!) but i've grown to love his annoying habits and think that we've crossed the boundary of insecurity and our level of compatibilty is way off the charts! ;-)

Originally Posted by *La_Mari* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I got married last year at 18, I don't regret it, I'd die if anything happened to him or if he left me. Which he wouldn't... but anyway, I'd live with him first just so you know the annoying things he does. That's my biggest problem with my husband. Almost all of our fights are because we live together now and our bad habits. Also he's kind of dumb and thinks that I get mad at him for no reason, but if he didn't do something wrong in the first place, I wouldn't be getting mad ya know?
I'm being nicer to him now, he doesn't need the stress.

Oh, and we have more than enough money to be able to live nicely. We are not in any debt and never will be (at this rate anyway) cause he is SUPER responsible. We have 2 newish cars, new furniture, huge tv/cable/internet, and we still have enough money to go out all the time and live comfortably. One of my friends who got married at 18 or 19 doesn't have enough flexibility as we do cause they have a credit card and got carried away. Most of their furniture is older and they got pregnant and now have a baby to take care of, I like getting into things knowing that aside from fights, everything will be in order and we won't run into any problems, so think about that part a lot





I'm sooo happy for you. I know that babies can cause your money to stretch more, we've thought about that as well... as far as going to school, his college funds/fees/tuition is paid for all thnaks to the job he has working for the State. He started earlier last week to major in architecture. I on the other hand, am planning on going to makeup school after high school. The school is located in Florida and we're going to move down there in like Fall 2008. But anyways, kudos to you!


----------



## MindySue (Jun 4, 2007)

do what you feel is right. if you really really think marriage is the next step for you two then by all means, get married. you're too young is gonna come up no matter what. my dad thinks im too young to have been with the same guy for so long and only be 18. youre very lucky for your supportive mom! my mom would probably be supportive of me too though. good luck.

im still confused about you wanting to get married first then move in, but i understand thats how you feel.


----------



## BeautifullyMADE (Jun 4, 2007)

Thanks MindySue! ;-)


----------



## ivette (Jun 4, 2007)

Originally Posted by *emily_3383* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Please go to school and/or get a steady job save money and then get married.


----------



## han (Jun 4, 2007)

Originally Posted by *SimplyElegant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif If you want to get married soon, I'd advise against it. Being friends for that long and being in a relationship are really different especially when you have to live with that person. The dynamics will be completely different. I'd say try waiting longer. I don't think it would hurt since you're going to eventually get married anyway. i totally agree^^
i would try liveing together first, 4 months is really not long enough to completly know someone, with both of you being so young your still growing, changeing and matureing.. your feelings may also change people do out grow each other at that age.

imo i would at least wait two years, the first year its all new and after that wears off give it another year. if you both still feel the same and are ready i say go for it.

i would focus on school and career first befor marraige at the age of 17


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Jun 4, 2007)

Go to school, educate yourseld--life throws you some cruel curves. If you are meant to be married--you can wait.


----------



## debbiedeb77 (Jun 4, 2007)

my advice is to wait, you have soooo many years to decide weather or not to get married. you have barely lived life and there are a lot of life experiences waiting for you. have fun being boyfriend girlfriend that really is the most exciting part! marriage is such a challenging thing! it really is a hard thing to keep together. you really are too young, wait till about 22-23, if you really love eachother than waiting wouldnt be that much of a big deal...seriously


----------



## chantelle8686 (Jun 5, 2007)

Me and my bf have been living together for 3 yrs and we have been together for almost 4 yrs, as for marriage well i dont like it, i think it just causes more dramas then anythin, dont get me wrong i wouldnt mind having the focus on me for one day etc etc but its just a waste of money and cause cause more problems. Me and my partner dont need a piece of paper and rings to let each other know we love each other.

Umm anyway, i think u should wait cause living together is sooooo much more diff then not. you with each other all the time and to get married then live together will/may cause alot of drama. i know that me and Bf have had alot of issues and they say the 1st yr is the hardest cause u have to adjust to everything etc etc.

id say wait a while get ur life on track 1st then think about moving in, give it a yr or so then start to talk about marriage!!!! like i said i would like to get married but choose not to!!!


----------



## Loreal (Jun 5, 2007)

Originally Posted by *BeautifullyMADE* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Well yeah you do have a point there. We were also suggesting living together. Do you think that could be sort of an experiment for us? Just to see if we could live together?... Whoa. Sorry, not to get on a preachy topic, but I don't think that's a good idea. God says that living together comes after marriage. Sorry to sound harsh!! I totally don't mean it like that. We kind of live in a 'drive before you buy' society. when you get married, it's for life, no matter what (unless your spouse is unfaithful... but that's not the point. lol) Just think how much better your married life will be and how much of a sense of accomplishment you will have if you just wait a little while longer. God blesses that. He wants you to have an amazing marriage!!Love you!


----------



## Jessica (Jun 5, 2007)

My advice is to wait. You are so young and have forever to get married. I am so glad I waited till I was 31 to get married. Thinking back...i wouldve been so sorry to have married so early. I became a different person as i got older and am not the same person i was at 18. So I think if you feel you should take your relationship to the "next level" then like another poster said....consider living together for a while to see how you guys handle that


----------



## luxotika (Jun 5, 2007)

One word. NO. Wait until you are older and more mature.


----------



## Saje (Jun 5, 2007)

I cant dictate what you are going to do in your life - as for me I would wait since I'm 22 - I honestly feel young and I cant imagine being married and having babies at my age (even though I know some of my highschool friends who are doing it).

But I know just because it isnt my cup of tea, doesnt mean someone else wont drink it.

So I guess my advice is to go with what some suggested about moving in together first. That way, you two can get a feel of what it would be like married without the total commitment.

It is very different when people live together, whether they be friends or couples. I find that living together is the best test for a relationship (again whether it be friends or couples). I have many friends who were best friends and are now distant or not speaking together because they lived together. I also have some who have passed that test and are still going strong.

And also, although you seem set in what you want to do, please at least listen and consider our advice since you did ask for opinions... and sometimes the point of view of a third person can bring to light biases we do not see (this applies to everything in life).


----------



## Karen_B (Jun 5, 2007)

I got married early - about 4 months before I turned 21 - and it has worked great for us. We have grown and changed over the years, but we allow each other to do that and I think that is key.

However, something I wish I'd done was to live on my own for a bit before we moved in together and got married. I moved out from my mother's when I was 19, but I always had roommates, never a place of my own. And now I kind of wish I'd had that experience of just having to look after myself.

So my advice to you is to try out adult life for yourself first. You can still get married, but I don't really see what the rush is.


----------



## BeneBaby (Jun 5, 2007)

If you know he's the one and you both are totally committed there should be no reason you can't wait.

My Parents married at 16 and divorced at 23. They lived on the same street, went to middle school together....basically grew up together. They have been divorced now for almost 18 years, but recently I asked my Dad what happened? He told me that as much as he loved my Mom (still loves her) they grew up and changed. They both felt like they were missing out on something out there because they were all they had ever known.

On another note...I have known my BF for 11 years. We dated in highschool, he was my first love. I would have married him in a second back then. Well we broke up after HS and eventually dated other people. Thank Goodness! I had to experience the things I did to truly appreciate him now. 11 years later we are more in love than we ever could have been at 16.

Good Luck with whatever you choose.


----------



## Shanelle (Jun 5, 2007)

I'm 17 and I can't even imagine getting married now! The first year of a relationship always feels like that, after a year things tend to fizzle out [sometimes]. You should definitely wait because 4 months is not that long at all.


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 5, 2007)

yup. I think I agree with everyone else. 4-6 months is still considered the honeymoon period in a relationship, even if you have known each other all your lives. When I was 17 I could imagine myself marrying my then boyfriend, but I look back at how much I've changed, how much I've learnt since then - and it's only been 5 years! I'm so glad that I didn't marry any of them because it wouldn't have worked.

I think you should wait at least a year of being together, and frankly I wouldn't get married until I was financially stable, and finished with my education.

I don't agree that you're not mature enough to get married, but I think when you get older you'll realise that you change a lot between 15 and 20, and even 20-25.

I know how condescending this sounds, but you need more life experience. This year I turn 22, and I know that I've learnt a lot, and I know a lot about relationships from everything I've been through since I was 15, but I still don't feel that I know enough, or am financially or educationally ready for that type of long term commitment.

I say do what you feel is best, it's your life and you live it how you want, but I think getting married at 17 is not a good idea on the whole






But good luck in whatever you choose to do!


----------



## clwkerric (Jun 5, 2007)

I will be 26 this year and I'm just now starting to be at a place in my life where I think I can share my life with marriage. Looking back at my past years... Holy cow... I would've never been a good wife. There is lots to learn about yourself still before you can share such a strong commitment with someone else. Looking at me now vs when I was 18 --- Wow, what a difference. I thought my world ended when some of my ex's and I split up back then. I thought I was in love with a couple of people since then.

You still have a lot of stuff to experience as you get older.


----------



## SqueeKee (Jun 5, 2007)

Well I would sound like a hypocrite if I said you're too young because I was 20 and my husband was 18 when we got married and we only knew each other for 2 years by that time. (Actually, yesterday was the 5 year anniversary of our first date and friday will be the 5th anniversary of our first kiss



) We just celebrated our 3rd anniversary on MArch 20th.

But anyway, it worked out good for us so far, but it doesn't for everyone. It all depends on the individual situation, the individuals involved, and how committed they are to their relationship.

We went through the same highs and lows that we would have gone through if we'd been unmarried and we both agree that being married is what really made us work all the harder. People who are just in a relationship sometimes (but not always) tend to give up on each other alot easier. But that's how it worked for _us_. Every couple is different.

I'll tell you one thing though, no matter how old you are, 18 or 80, marriage is _alot _of work. And personally, if I hadn't done it all by the time we got married, it prolly would not have been the thing for me. Like I said, it depends on alot of things. Some younger people are right for marriage, some are not. Hell, some older people are not right for marriage! I know one couple that were shacked up for 17 years before the finally got married and 2 months later they were divorced!

Anyway, ALOT of people were against our marriage, including his parents at first, but we've been proving everyone wrong ever since.

*But there are way more people who prove the naysayers right in just a few weeks/months.*


----------



## BeautifullyMADE (Jun 6, 2007)

First i want to say thanks to everyone who posted on this thread. You guys really shared some good viewpoints and enlighted me a lil more. I do want the best for my relationship and _hopefully_ a marriage. I discussed this w/ my companion and he confused as well. So i think that we are going to try to figure things out first and stick w/ our oringinal plan by getting married next year some time. Thank you, thank you, and thank you to all you beautiful and _smart_ ladies!

Giving life a try,

BeautifullyMADE


----------



## Saje (Jun 7, 2007)

Glad we can lend and ear.

I think the most important thing anyway is the fact that you two love each other ... so I think you guys are good.

I wish you the best of luck and an on going happy relationship


----------



## kaylin_marie (Jun 7, 2007)

No one can tell you what's right for you, only you can figure that out. There are tons of people who have gotten married that young and it was the right thing, and vise versa.

I, personally think that living together for a while first would be a really good decision. I think all couples should do this before getting married! Try this for a year or so and see how it works out. Living together is a huge part of whether or not two people are right for each other.

If you do decide to tie the knot soon, just make sure the two of you have a good understanding relationship. Be sure and do all the stuff you're supposed to be doing at this age. Go to school, hang out with friends, shop, go to the lake, whatever. There's no reason why you can't still experience what everyone else your age is doing, with the exception of dating. You never know what giving up on you're first love will do. You might date all kinds of people and one day say "what was I thinking wanting to marry that guy?" Or you might wish you hadn't let him get away! Just be sure you aren't always gonna have that wondering about all the other boys out there looming over your head the rest of your life, because one day it will probably prevail.

So basically I'm saying only you can make this decision, but If I were to give you advice I would say to take things day by day. Don't have huge expectations for things, or rush into things. The longer you wait the sweeter it will be when it comes, and the more sure the both of you will be.


----------



## han (Jun 7, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Kee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Well I would sound like a hypocrite if I said you're too young because I was 20 and my husband was 18 when we got married and we only knew each other for 2 years by that time. (Actually, yesterday was the 5 year anniversary of our first date and friday will be the 5th anniversary of our first kiss



) We just celebrated our 3rd anniversary on MArch 20th.
But anyway, it worked out good for us so far, but it doesn't for everyone. It all depends on the individual situation, the individuals involved, and how committed they are to their relationship.

We went through the same highs and lows that we would have gone through if we'd been unmarried and we both agree that being married is what really made us work all the harder. People who are just in a relationship sometimes (but not always) tend to give up on each other alot easier. But that's how it worked for _us_. Every couple is different.

I'll tell you one thing though, no matter how old you are, 18 or 80, marriage is _alot _of work. And personally, if I hadn't done it all by the time we got married, it prolly would not have been the thing for me. Like I said, it depends on alot of things. Some younger people are right for marriage, some are not. Hell, some older people are not right for marriage! I know one couple that were shacked up for 17 years before the finally got married and 2 months later they were divorced!

Anyway, ALOT of people were against our marriage, including his parents at first, but we've been proving everyone wrong ever since.

*But there are way more people who prove the naysayers right in just a few weeks/months.*

theres a huge difference in your situation and her situation, its not the age its the lengh of time that you guys been together, if she had posted this thread saying she had been with her boyfriend two years instead of 4 months the opinions may have been diffrent. 4 months is not long enough to get to know someone the way you should befor you commit to huge commimitment like marraige imo... so i think this thread title should of been marring after dateing ONLY 4 months instead of at 17.


----------



## SqueeKee (Jun 7, 2007)

Yea, marrying after sucha short amount of time isn't a great idea no matter how old you are. I should have pointed that out in my post, because even though I said we were together got 2 years prior to marriage, I didn't make a point of pointing out the big difference between 2 years together and 4 months. (Although I did make reference to that weird couple to were together for 17 years only to break up after two months of marriage



.)

I was focusing more on the whole, "marriage takes work no matter how old you are but it's harder when you're young" kinda thing, didn't mean to give the wrong impression.





Is it just me, or did I say "point" alot in this post?


----------



## han (Jun 7, 2007)

i didnt notice that you said point alot in the post.. maybe you can "point" it out to me.. hehe j/k

i was just saying i have known a few people who rush into marraige after just dateing a few months only to regret it once they really get to know the person they marry


----------



## SqueeKee (Jun 7, 2007)

Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i didnt notice that you said point alot in the post.. maybe you can "point" it out to me.. hehe j/k hahahahaha




"I should have pointed that out in my post"

"I didn't make a point of pointing out "

I need to go to thesaurus.com next time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissMudPie (Jun 7, 2007)

I've known people who married as soon as they graduated from high school that are still doing well... and some that are not. A lot depends on you as a couple.

Everyone has given some good advice!

Check out a local bookstore or a Christian bookstore (I'm guessing by your name that you're Christian) for books on getting to know your partner before marriage.

Here were a few that I thought looked interesting: Amazon.com: 1001 Questions to Ask Before You Get Married: Books: Monica Mendez Leahy

Amazon.com: 101 Questions to Ask Before You Get Engaged (Wright, H. Norman &amp; Gary J. Oliver): Books: H. Norman Wright

Amazon.com: Don't You Dare Get Married Until You Read This! The Book of Questions for Couples: Books: Corey Donaldson


----------



## James (Jun 7, 2007)

Definitely I'd say wait, at the very least because you've only been dating four months. And when someone is your friend they act way different than as your spouse.

I'm eighteen and have been with my boyfriend (fiance? i dunno, we are what we are) about a year and have been living together for a couple of months. And it's great, it's the best thing ever, but it's definitely different than dating where you don't see each other constantly. We are planning on getting married soon-ish, once we're in a new place and settled, but I know there are risks to it and I know a lot of people have opinions on getting married when I'm so young. To me, it's worth it, but a lot of that is because I know my boyfriend, I know every stupid little thing about him, and I know what I hate about him. And there's a lot of that, he's an amazing person but of course he can annoy the hell out of me.

So, really, I'm very happy for you that you are so happy in your relationship, but you really should give it time.


----------



## jessimau (Jun 9, 2007)

Originally Posted by *BeautifullyMADE* /img/forum/go_quote.gif First i want to say thanks to everyone who posted on this thread. You guys really shared some good viewpoints and enlighted me a lil more. I do want the best for my relationship and _hopefully_ a marriage. I discussed this w/ my companion and he confused as well. So i think that we are going to try to figure things out first and stick w/ our oringinal plan by getting married next year some time. Thank you, thank you, and thank you to all you beautiful and _smart_ ladies! 
Giving life a try,

BeautifullyMADE

I think everyone's said what can be said, but there's something I picked up on in this post that bothered me. You're both confused. That's reason enough to wait and not put a timeline on when you'll get married. You both want to be sure of the direction your relationship is going. It took my fiance 6 years to propose, which frustrated me all the time because I was ready for it way before it happened, but I realize now that he needed that extra time to be mature enough and ready enough to do it. I know the frustration in hearing that marriage can wait, because people told me that 2 years ago, that I was too young and I should wait. My response was always that if it was right, we didn't need to be together 2, 3, or 5 more years before marriage. I totally get that. But if there's confusion, another year together before an engagement might be a good idea, and then you can take a year to plan a wedding. It'll give you more time to focus on the relationship and each other.


----------



## BeautifullyMADE (Jun 11, 2007)

Well you guys, things have certainly been changing in our relationship. I have probably already mentioned that my b/f was currently living with me and my mom, but on yesterday we had a big argument. Well actually it began on Friday and lasted all the way to Sunday, due to my stubborness. But, I really realized that we were not ready to elope. Simply because we are two totally different people. Don't get me wrong, I still love him because of his different qualities, but i firgured out that maybe i just have to get to know my b/f just a little more as a boyfriend, not my "we grew up together" friend.

Anyways, my boyfriend "moved out" last night because my mom thought it was time for us to have a break. BUT THE WAY I WAS FIGURING IT WAS, WE DIDN'T NEED A BREAK BECAUSE WE WOULD HAVE TO WORK IT OUT, BUT EVERYONE NEEDS ROOM TO BREATHE RIGHT? I MISSED HIM LYING IN THE BED WITH ME AND SAYING THOSE I LOVE YOU'S RIGHT BEFORE I LEFT FOR WORK. I'VE SIMPLY JUST LOST THE GOOD FEELING OF THE SMALL THINGS IN LIFE. WE BOTH NEEDED BREATHING TIME. i TOLD HIM THAT IT WOULD BE GOOD IF WE COULD HOLD OFF A WEEK OF HIM JUST STAYING AT HOME. HE WAS SAD ABOUT IT, BUT I KNOW THAT IT'S BEST FOR OUR RELATIONSHIP.


----------



## Saje (Jun 12, 2007)

Yes. What may look like a step back now may actually be two steps forward into your future.

Glad you two are working things out and its nice to miss each other as well


----------



## Bikz (Jun 16, 2007)

There's a girl in my city who's been married for 9 months,and she was 15 when she got married...She studies in a friend of mine's school and she's glad even after 9 months.Of course,they're using protection,so she'll not be pregnant until her last year in college.

I think you are too young for it,but that's my opinion,'cause I don't really want to get married at all...

Well,the decision is up to you...

&lt;3


----------



## KatJ (Jun 27, 2007)

I'm married, have been for 1.5 years now. I was 19 and Eric was 17... Yes things have changed, but we're still together and we're still happy. We've only been a couple for 2 years, but sometimes you just know its right.


----------



## adrianavanessa (Sep 14, 2007)

17? Sheesh. I think that is too early. I LOVE my bf of 2 years too (I'm 18), but marriage is not in the near future just yet. But then again, it's YOUR decision.


----------



## karrieann (Sep 14, 2007)

i see it has been quite a few months since beautifully made posted on this thread. just wondering how you are doing, with or without the BF.


----------



## BeautifullyMADE (Sep 14, 2007)

Originally Posted by *karrieann* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i see it has been quite a few months since beautifully made posted on this thread. just wondering how you are doing, with or without the BF. God, I haven't wrote to u guys haven't I? After 1 month and 2 weeks (3 weeks on tommorrow) things are good.




We have been arguing more than ever though, but make up in the next minutes like nothing ever happened. Whenever I'm in school everyone's like: you're not married! No one believes me until I show them the our certificate. It's mighty funny that you posted karrieann because I was actually thinking of posting an after effects post on my marriage. I guess great minds do think alike!
p.s. I promise you guys to post our wedding picture.



We didn't take many, the court had a limit on pics.


----------



## karrieann (Sep 17, 2007)

well congratulations luv on your marriage! i wish the two of you nothing but the best.

please post your pictures!!

xoxo


----------



## SqueeKee (Sep 17, 2007)

Congrats


----------



## MissMissy (Sep 18, 2007)

i think you should give it some time.. i know you say you love him.. but your young.. ( i know you have herd this a million times) let your heart have time to feel and grow.. right now you are what people call the hunnymoon stage/. once you move in with someone.. it is a a WHOLE OTHER BALL GAME.. if your in love then.. there should be no rush on things.. take your time and make sure its right.

i just noticed.. that you have already gotten married.. lol whoops.. best of luck


----------



## PaperFlowers (Sep 20, 2007)

Oh wow, you got married. Wishing you the best of luck.


----------

